# Buying seeds locally in BC



## blazer69 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey, im getting ready for an outdoor grow this upcoming season in Vancouver BC.  Just wondering if there is any stores that sell seeds in vancouver BC area , or maybe some websites that ship from Canada.  This is because i prefer to not have to use mail, but if i have to id rather keep it coming from canada to avoid customs

Thanks alot!


----------



## blazer69 (Nov 20, 2006)

nvm ppl.  I found a store in Vancouver called Vancouver Seed bank.  They sell seeds from store and online.


----------

